# Hỏi Về Chăm Sóc Động Cơ Xe Hơi !!!



## NaNgan (3 Tháng tám 2015)

Các anh chị em cho mình hỏi, mình mới mua xe hơi được gần 1 năm rồi. Hiện mình đi bảo trì theo lịch của hãng xe nhưng vẫn thấy xe chưa tốt lắm, cụ thể là gần đây thấy xe không có được như hồi đầu, cảm giác ì hơn và yếu hơn chút. Muốn hỏi các anh chị em có ai kinh nghiệm vấn đề này thì chia sẻ giúp em với nhé. Thanks


----------



## BichLuynh (4 Tháng tám 2015)

Mình nghĩ là chị nên mang ra garage nhờ vệ sinh lại toàn bộ, nhất là các thứ dầu nhớt, lọc gió, dây cao áp...


----------



## tuxinh (5 Tháng tám 2015)

Chị mua xe gì thế?


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (5 Tháng tám 2015)

Bữa em có đọc thông tin trên báo là có đến 75% mài mòn xảy ra trong khoảng 15 phút đầu khởi động, đây là chuyên gia phân tích đấy ạ.


----------



## LyThin (5 Tháng tám 2015)

Ghê vậy, sao giờ em mới nghe. Lúc khởi động không đã bào mòn động cơ rồi thì làm sao tránh được?


----------



## bichtram (5 Tháng tám 2015)

NaNgan đã viết:


> Các anh chị em cho mình hỏi, mình mới mua xe hơi được gần 1 năm rồi. Hiện mình đi bảo trì theo lịch của hãng xe nhưng vẫn thấy xe chưa tốt lắm, cụ thể là gần đây thấy xe không có được như hồi đầu, cảm giác ì hơn và yếu hơn chút. Muốn hỏi các anh chị em có ai kinh nghiệm vấn đề này thì chia sẻ giúp em với nhé. Thanks


Mấy người bạn mình làm trong gara thường hay nói là do xe thiếu nhớt hay động cơ bị nhiều bụi bẩn không vệ sinh... là nguyên nhân làm động cơ xe hay ì ạch nhất.


----------



## metam (6 Tháng tám 2015)

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Bữa em có đọc thông tin trên báo là có đến 75% mài mòn xảy ra trong khoảng 15 phút đầu khởi động, đây là chuyên gia phân tích đấy ạ.


Nguyên nhân do đâu vậy chị?


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (6 Tháng tám 2015)

Nguyên nhân là do khi động cơ xe không hoạt động, dầu nhớt sẽ chảy xuống các-te thay vì lưu lại ở các phần động cơ quan trọng như piston và xi-lanh. Khi khởi động, các bộ phận này thiếu dầu nhớt bôi trơn nên không được bảo vệ. Dầu nhớt cần có thời gian để bơm từ các-te lên, sau đó mới lan tỏa trên các bề mặt đang bị ma sát đó chị ạ.


----------



## LyThin (6 Tháng tám 2015)

Vậy phải làm sao hả chị? thế thì bào mòn hết ah


----------



## ThuyDung (6 Tháng tám 2015)

Hóng các mẹ ,em cung thấy cái này khó hiểu quá. Mẹ nào chuyên gia chỉ em vơi.


----------



## tuxinh (7 Tháng tám 2015)

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Nguyên nhân là do khi động cơ xe không hoạt động, dầu nhớt sẽ chảy xuống các-te thay vì lưu lại ở các phần động cơ quan trọng như piston và xi-lanh. Khi khởi động, các bộ phận này thiếu dầu nhớt bôi trơn nên không được bảo vệ. Dầu nhớt cần có thời gian để bơm từ các-te lên, sau đó mới lan tỏa trên các bề mặt đang bị ma sát đó chị ạ.


Vụ này giờ mới nghe, cứ nghĩ là nhớt nào cũng bị vậy chứ nhỉ?


----------



## NaNgan (8 Tháng tám 2015)

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Nguyên nhân là do khi động cơ xe không hoạt động, dầu nhớt sẽ chảy xuống các-te thay vì lưu lại ở các phần động cơ quan trọng như piston và xi-lanh. Khi khởi động, các bộ phận này thiếu dầu nhớt bôi trơn nên không được bảo vệ. Dầu nhớt cần có thời gian để bơm từ các-te lên, sau đó mới lan tỏa trên các bề mặt đang bị ma sát đó chị ạ.


Thế có cách nào khắc phục không ạ?


----------



## tuxinh (8 Tháng tám 2015)

Em nghĩ là có thể để máy nổ 1 thời gian ngắn khi khởi động khoảng 5 phút để dầu được bơm đều rỗi hãy chạy


----------



## metam (8 Tháng tám 2015)

Để xe chạy không vậy em thấy nhiều anh trong gara nói không tốt. Em nghĩ là làm sao để hạn chế nhớt chảy xuống dưới thôi.


----------



## NaNgan (8 Tháng tám 2015)

Nhớt nào cũng loãng như nhau, để qua đêm hay 1,2 ngày thì em nghĩ cũng chảy hết xuống chứ ạ?


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (8 Tháng tám 2015)

tuxinh đã viết:


> Vụ này giờ mới nghe, cứ nghĩ là nhớt nào cũng bị vậy chứ nhỉ?


Cũng tuỳ loại nhớt, mình thấy Castrol có dòng Magnatec có độ bám tốt hơn giúp cải thiện rõ rệt được tình trạng này. Nhiều người khuyên mình thế.


----------



## tuxinh (10 Tháng tám 2015)

Cũng tuỳ, mỗi xe đều có khuyến cáo sử dụng nhớt chuyên dụng, tốt nhất người sử dụng xe nên tìm hiểu về các loại dầu nhớt, đặc biệt là các thông số cũng như tính năng của các loại sản phẩm khác nhau để có thể chọn được loại nhớt thích hợp với động cơ xe của mình


----------



## NaNgan (10 Tháng tám 2015)

Thế thì phải thử dài dài nhỉ.


----------



## tuxinh (11 Tháng tám 2015)

Hoặc muốn bảo vệ động cơ ngay ban đầu thì theo kinh nghiệm mình thấy mấy ông chuyên sửa trong gara nói dùng castrol magnatec, có độ bám tốt hơn mấy loại khác, giúp giảm hao mòn động cơ tốt lắm


----------



## LyThin (11 Tháng tám 2015)

Cụ thể là bảo vệ kiểu nào nhỉ, em vẫn chưa hiểu?


----------



## tuxinh (11 Tháng tám 2015)

Bạn đọc bài này trên Otofun sẽ hiểu rõ hơn nè

* Phải làm thế nào để tránh hao mòn động cơ? *
news.otofun.net/Tu-van-15/Phai-lam-the-nao-de-tranh-hao-mon-dong-co---6969.ofn


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (12 Tháng tám 2015)

NaNgan đã viết:


> Thế có cách nào khắc phục không ạ?


Bảo vệ động cơ ban đầu thì mẹ nó nên dùng nhớt castrol magnatec có công nghệ phần tử thông minh giúp bám chặt hơn làm hạn chế hao mòn nhé.


----------



## NetDepViet (12 Tháng tám 2015)

Em thấy cái này nhiều người nói, thấy bảo dùng cũng mát cho động cơ hả các mẹ?


----------



## quynhngoc (12 Tháng tám 2015)

Chiều nóng quá, các mẹ có ai thấy mấy bữa nay trời nóng hơn bình thường ko


----------



## lienkinh (12 Tháng tám 2015)

NetDepViet đã viết:


> Em thấy cái này nhiều người nói, thấy bảo dùng cũng mát cho động cơ hả các mẹ?


Giá khoảng nhiêu mẹ nó?


----------



## NaNgan (12 Tháng tám 2015)

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Bảo vệ động cơ ban đầu thì mẹ nó nên dùng nhớt castrol magnatec có công nghệ phần tử thông minh giúp bám chặt hơn làm hạn chế hao mòn nhé.


Em có xem thấy trên tivi nhắc tơi đôi lần. Có mẹ nào thử rồi cho em trải nghiệm dòng sản phẩm này với.


----------



## quynhngoc (13 Tháng tám 2015)

Bạn xem mấy bài review trên báo, nhiều chủ gara đã review cho xem đó


----------



## LyThin (13 Tháng tám 2015)

lienkinh đã viết:


> Giá khoảng nhiêu mẹ nó?


Castrol magnatec này theo em thấy giá khoảng 550k / bình 4l đó nàng ơi.


----------



## bichtram (14 Tháng tám 2015)

LyThin đã viết:


> Vậy phải làm sao hả chị? thế thì bào mòn hết ah


Chị bảo trì thường xuyên và chọn loại nhớt thích hợp để giảm hao mòn là tốt nhất.


----------



## quynhngoc (14 Tháng tám 2015)

Chia sẻ của chủ xe gara với 10 năm kinh nghiệm nè các chị 
“_Người sử dụng xe nên tìm hiểu về các loại dầu nhớt, đặc biệt là các thông số cũng như tính năng của các loại sản phẩm khác nhau để có thể chọn được loại nhớt thích hợp với động cơ xe của mình. Castrol MAGNATEC là một trong những sản phẩm tôi thường xuyên tư vấn cho khách hàng sử dụng. Đây là loại dầu nhớt có khả năng đặc biệt là bám dính vào động cơ kể cả khi máy đã tắt nhờ vào công nghệ phân tử thông minh, giúp bảo vệ động cơ ngay từ khi khởi động_".


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (14 Tháng tám 2015)

Công nghệ bám này của castrol magnatec thấy ít hãng có nhỉ, em không thấy mẫy hãng dầu nhớt khác có cái này.


----------



## quynhngoc (14 Tháng tám 2015)

Chắc cái này độc quyền của castrol


----------

